# Thermo filter by eheim any good ?



## Deano3 (5 Oct 2012)

Hi all i am currently buying all my parts for aquarium i have ordered a ADA 60f only 8.5 gallons i am trying to decide weather to use a fluval 206 with hydor inline heater 200w or buying a all in one unit like Eheim Professionel 2324 External Filter with Heater .any one used these and whats you opinion not sure if better if all in one or not ?

found it here for £116 when at checkout  http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/fish/filt ... heim/40946

any opinions be great
thanks dean


----------



## BigTom (5 Oct 2012)

Hi Dean,

I went for that exact same deal 2 months ago and very happy so far. Filter is right next to my bed and completely silent now that its gunged up a bit, and is happily keeping my 240l tank at 22 degrees. Can definitely recommend them and less plumbing to tie itself in knots. 

Sounds like a hell of a lot of flow for an 8 gallon tank though, but then I'm used to ultra low tech setups.


----------



## Deano3 (5 Oct 2012)

can you turn down the flow rate ? do you think it would be far to high ? i want a larger filter than required

very cheap that offer
Thanks Dean


----------



## BigTom (5 Oct 2012)

You can reduce the flow rate by half closing the taps, but I found this caused the impeller to rattle a bit beyond a certain point. There might be a more elegant solutions, I'm pretty ignorant when it comes to external filters to be honest.


----------



## Deano3 (5 Oct 2012)

Thanks mate anyone else thin the flow rate will be ok  and recoemd the eheim filter and heater rather than 2 separate bits ? 

Thanks dean


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (5 Oct 2012)

Well I'm running a 2078, which is rated for a up to a 700ltr tank on my 96 litre. And it's running on full power on my Ryuoh Ravine scape.

Go big. I thought I would have troubles going too big, as every 24 hours the filter turns itself up to full power to do a system check.
Which is when I thought it would turn my tank into a swirling pool of Chocolate milkshake. 

Turns out not. It's fantastic.


----------



## Deano3 (5 Oct 2012)

Brilliant so u think on a 8 gallon that would be fine and keep a nice temp and also would you prefer the all in one over a separate filter and heater ?

Dean


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (5 Oct 2012)

Hmm, I'm not sure deano. On one hand,  it reduces faffing about with extra equipment, and obviously the visual impact.

 But on the other, if the heater fails, it's just a normal filter. With less media space in the trays.

I can't decide mate, Its 6 & 2 3's. 

The filter should be ok for it if your using a full length spraybar. May be a bit powerful out of a lily pipe.


----------



## Deano3 (5 Oct 2012)

I wanted nice glass Lilly pipes but if you can get nice glass spray at Suppose that would work also

Anyone else got opinions ? Thanks again mate


----------



## GHNelson (5 Oct 2012)

...for the Eheim Thermo Filter.
Never had any issues with these filters....Fluval should have taken a leaf out of Eheim's book and integrated a heater within the G6.So its   too them.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Deano3 (5 Oct 2012)

Does anyone think the flow rate  be too high for a shoal of tetras or will it be ok ? Just a large filter so worring lol

Thanks Dean


----------



## GHNelson (5 Oct 2012)

Hi
Flows adjustable on in/out taps.
hoggie


----------



## ciderdrinker (5 Oct 2012)

I'll just add my two penny worth.
Had an Eheim Thermofilter running on a 24 Gal tank for two years now.
Bought 2nd hand but still running sweet and never a problem.
Flow fine on mine with tetras and I do like the idea of less in the tank the better 
Sorry just realised yours is only 8.5 Gal but as mentioned flow adjustment via the taps is possible


----------



## Deano3 (5 Oct 2012)

So should be ok on a small tank a few ppl saying it will be crazy strong lol , so with the taps i will be able to turn it right down to ok flow

thanks Dean


----------



## Antipofish (5 Oct 2012)

Dean, to put it into perspective, the flow rate on yours is "up to 700lph".  In planted tanks we aim for a good 10x volume or more, as flow rate.  Your tank is about 40L.  The ACTUAL flow rate of your filter will be LESS than the maximum rated flow as it will have "head" to contend with and media in the trays.  Thus, I would say it is IDEAL   If you do need to reduce the flow it will only be minimal.  You can do this with the taps OR you can add an extra layer of filter floss too.  (The denser the media the slower the water can flow through the filter).  

Whitey's tank is just over twice yours, and his filter is 2.5 times what yours is rated at, so in context I would again say, "NO WUKKAS" mate   You'll be fine with that filter.  And it is a good deal too.  I looked on the German Zooplus website and it was not any cheaper.

One thing cannot be denied though, EHEIM ROCK


----------



## Deano3 (5 Oct 2012)

thanks a lot for all the help i am ordering that filter/heater then and hopefully eheim is as good as everybody says lol

thanks again sure will have more questions soon
Dean


----------



## Deano3 (6 Oct 2012)

Hopefully not overpowering for suck a shallow tank aswel but like you say I will just put the minimal flow on it, thanks mate ordering today and website was down yesterday

Dean


----------



## Antipofish (6 Oct 2012)

Deano3 said:
			
		

> Hopefully not overpowering for suck a shallow tank aswel but like you say I will just put the minimal flow on it, thanks mate ordering today and website was down yesterday
> 
> Dean



Dean if you can you are better slowing things down by packing the media boxes as a first approach.  I dont know what media that comes with, if any, but Eheim ehfi substrat pro is more restrictive than say Sera Siporax, because of its shape.  Also filter wool slows things down too.  

If you go with lily pipes you want to consider the bubble type. Pariahrob on here would be the man to talk to about that and I am sure he would be happy to hear from you by PM.

Enjoy your new machine


----------



## Deano3 (6 Oct 2012)

What do you mean by bubble type ? For the filter Lilly pipes ? Thanks again been very helpful

Dean


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Oct 2012)

Dean, look on www.thegreenmachineonline.com
Look at the 'Do!Aqua Poppy glass' the round shape of the inflow is what he is referring to, giving a good surface movement is its purpose if I am correct.

Cheers


----------



## Deano3 (6 Oct 2012)

oh i see what lilly pipes you mean,really hope that the filter isnt too strong as dont want it turned down very low all the time its cheapest option thats all but dont want to spend that much if going to be too powerfull what do you think whitney ? it is a shallow tank aswel

thanks Dean


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Oct 2012)

Should be ok, but I'm not a dead ex crackhead loonie who could sing very well, my names Whitey not Whitney 

Only thing I would check is that the filter inlet won't be too long to fit inside the tank. Is it 13 or 17mm lily pipes you need?


----------



## Antipofish (6 Oct 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Should be ok, but I'm not a dead ex crackhead loonie who could sing very well, my names Whitey not Whitney
> 
> Only thing I would check is that the filter inlet won't be too long to fit inside the tank. Is it 13 or 17mm lily pipes you need?




LMFAO. Not any more it aint Nat... You are now gonna be WHITNEY for ever more.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Oct 2012)




----------



## Deano3 (6 Oct 2012)

lol thanks whitney , not sure what size lilly pipes for that filter to be honest lol theres link http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/fish/filt ... 40946#more

Dean


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Oct 2012)

Apparently you'll need 13mm. So here's what I've go on my mini M

http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/pr ... ux-f1-13mm

http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/pr ... ux-x1-13mm

I love them, great design by a great company.


----------



## Deano3 (7 Oct 2012)

found this thermo filter eheim 2311 what is slightly smaller but strugging to find one in uk for decent price, anyone know any were that sells them, want a common filter aswel so easy to get parts

thanks Dean


----------



## nikkoo (8 Oct 2012)

Hello, flows adjustable on in/out taps.


----------



## Deano3 (8 Oct 2012)

well everyone i am now thinking eheim 2215 are these commo filters and a little less flow because i am concerened about the bigger one, maybe even an 2213 what do you think is for the best ? found a 2215 with out taps for £60 do i need double taps ? found one with media and double taps for £76

any help great
Dean


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (8 Oct 2012)

Dean, any Eheim you purchase will be easy to find parts for, this is what makes them as a company so good and reliable. I think you should go with your initial purchase now. Will be a great filter!


----------



## Deano3 (8 Oct 2012)

actually think will be better with 2 seperate bits aslo not really any price difference like i first thought, you think 2213 or 2215 would be better and should i get with media and double taps ?

thanks Dean


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (8 Oct 2012)

Yeah go 2215 then with taps and media


----------



## Antipofish (8 Oct 2012)

Hey Dean mate.  I think (with the greatest respect) that you are falling into the same trap I did when I first started.  It is understandable, but can cause you unnecessary worry.  You need to stop worrying and just make a decision dude.  Most if not all of the filters you have suggested will do the job.  The thermofilter you mentioned would be particularly good.  We have suggested ways that you can reduce flow, both by means of media loading and using the flow taps.  These suggestions are based on experience rather than assumption so you need not worry.  

Just buy the filter and enjoy your tank mate   By getting the thermofilter you have suggested you are not only buying a suitable filter for the current tank you are setting up, but also one that would be suitable if/when you change up a bit.

Good luck 

(Incidentally, pariahrob used a Rena XP2 on his 60P (this is taller than yours but same footprint dimensions) and this filter runs at 1050lph.  Rena filters also run quite close to their rating as they are bloody good.  This filter was fine for his tank, so I reckon the thermofilter you cited at 700lph will be fine.  

Can't really say anything more to set your mind at rest


----------



## Deano3 (8 Oct 2012)

ok antipofish like you say sick of messing around so just ordered the thermofilter and payed so this thread is over and now onto my next lol thanks a lot for the help been great like you say just trying to be carefull and make sure all goes ok, now onto my FE co2 i think then buy the things for in the tank like the rocks etc

will start new thread tomorro
thanks again everyone Dean


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (9 Oct 2012)

Couldn't have said it better myself Chris  

Nice one Dean!


----------



## BigTom (9 Oct 2012)

Hehe - analysis paralysis.

So true.


----------

